# De (una) manera elegante



## NinaDee

Estaba estudiando mi nuevo libro de gramática española (¡nerd alert!) y vi algo que me sorprendió bastante. El libro decía que "*De manera elegante*, etc. is of a lower register than *de una manera elegante*, etc.". ¿Es cierto? Te lo juro que siempre pensé que "de *una* manera + adjetivo" era incorrecto; casi nunca lo he visto. ¿Es posible que sea de un registro tan alto que nadie lo usa? Gracias por la aclaración. 

Saludos


----------



## S.V.

No. That sounds silly.

_De forma, de manera, de modo elegante _are the normal ones, because they have an adverbial role like _elegante + mente_.

I think it's hard to explain the reason _un_ is still possible, and they decided "more formal" (_less common_) was good enough.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

NinaDee said:


> Estaba estudiando mi nuevo libro de gramática española (¡nerd alert!) y vi algo que me sorprendió bastante. El libro decía que "*De manera elegante*, etc. is of a lower register than *de una manera elegante*, etc.".



Hi, NinaDee.

Have you got an example that you can give us? Maybe it would explain that comment a bit more. 

I can see the point of what your book says, although the difference between them is not immediately obvious, and may go unnoticed... It's one of those observations not even native speakers may know about...


It probably refers just to the fact that the more formal one (the expression with 'una') is rather used in writing, or in formal addresses, like speeches and stuff, while the less formal one (without 'una') is used in oral speech, talking more casually.

You can see that without 'una', the expression is kind of easier to say, similar to a shortened form, as it is somewhat faster and easier to pronounce.

In those cases, it is normally the case both in Spanish and English that the shortened, faster, and easier form to pronounce is the less formal one. And the longer, slower, or more difficult to pronounce is reserved for formal speech.

But they are almost the same - just slightly less formal one than the other.


Examples:

- Less formal
In a shop, the assistant may be explaining to you how to use a device;

'*De forma general*, tiene que marcar la hora en que suene la alarma, y después pulsar este botón'

- More formal
But, in a written text, or a speech, a lecture or talk, the speaker might say;

'*De UNA forma general*, podemos indicar la diferenciación de la anatomía de los corales en sus estructuras coralinas.'


----------



## chileno

I think this can be attributed to emphasizing... nothing to do with being more formal or less formal, written or spoken.


----------



## Rocko!

La primera muestra un ejemplo cien por ciento adverbial, mientras que la segunda muestra un ejemplo con adjetivo. Para ponerlo más claro solo se añade el verbo ser: "de una manera (que es) elegante". Pero no podemos hacer lo mismo con el adverbio.
Creo que los conocedores dirían que ambas formas cumplen función adverbial, aunque solo la primera es auténtica.


----------



## Quirce

I agree with Rocko!
Maybe in English it would be equivalent to "elegantly" vs. "in an elegant way"


----------



## NinaDee

¡Gracias a todos por sus explicaciones! Pero todavía no me queda del todo claro cuál usar en un documento escrito formal. Cerros dice que "de una manera elegante" es más formal, y, por lo tanto, más apropiado en un texto escrito. Sin embargo, parece que los demás piensan que suenan básicamente iguales. Bueno, S.V. parece pensar que "de una manera elegante" no suena tan bien como "de manera elegante".


----------



## S.V.

Oh,_ that sounds silly_ was about "lower register" & "un registro tan culto." Did not mean _una_ makes it sound silly. To clarify.


----------



## Amapolas

S.V. said:


> No. That sounds silly.
> 
> _De forma, de manera, de modo elegante _are the normal ones, because they have an adverbial role like _elegante + mente_.
> 
> I think it's hard to explain the reason _un_ is still possible, and they decided "more formal" (_less common_) was good enough.


And I completely agree. Adding the article (una) may make it a bit more formal, but neither is higher or lower register.


----------



## NinaDee

Interesting...So what would you recommend for a formal written document then? Or would both be acceptable?


----------



## Circunflejo

Convendría tener una frase concreta sobre la que comentar. Dicho esto, considero que ambas son igual de formales o de informales.


----------



## Rocko!

Tal vez el registro cambia dentro del idioma inglés y eso confundió al autor. En español sería "menos frecuente".


----------



## NinaDee

Circunflejo said:


> Convendría tener una frase concreta sobre la que comentar.


Claro, entiendo. Es que el libro no dio un ejemplo concreto, solo esa frase incompleta.




Circunflejo said:


> Dicho esto, considero que ambas son igual de formales o de informales.


Ok, perfecto, gracias.  



Rocko! said:


> Tal vez el registro cambia dentro del idioma inglés y eso confundió al autor. En español sería "menos frecuente".


Puede ser...Por lo general el libro (_A Reference Grammar of Spanish_ de R.E. Batchelor y Miguel Ángel San José) es muy bueno, pero he hallado algunas cosas más que me parecen incorrectas también. Entonces, "de una manera elegante" se usa menos frecuentemente que "de manera elegante", pero no es más formal que el otro.

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## jilar

Yo te desaconsejo añadir "una".
Es una adición innecesaria.


Una cosa es decir:
Lo hizo de forma/manera elegante.

Y otra:
Es *una* manera/forma elegante de hacerlo.


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> Entonces, "de una manera elegante" se usa menos frecuentemente que "de manera elegante"



No lo tengo yo tan claro.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> No lo tengo yo tan claro.


Mi presentimiento es que en literatura pueden competir en frecuencia, pero en la oralidad cotidiana no.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> Mi presentimiento es que en literatura pueden competir en frecuencia, pero en la oralidad cotidiana no.



Tampoco lo tengo yo tan claro.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, Ngram también lo sugiere, con varios ejemplos.









Con las otras también gana sin un(a) o empatan:


----------



## NinaDee

Qué interesante lo de Ngram; nunca había oído hablar de esa herramienta. Basado en los comentarios de ustedes, en general me parece más adecuado usar "de manera elegante". Gracias a todos.


----------



## Rocko!

NinaDee said:


> Qué interesante lo de Ngram; nunca había oído hablar de esa herramienta. Basado en los comentarios de ustedes, en general me parece más adecuado usar "de manera elegante". Gracias a todos.


No he hecho muchó análisis sobre esto, pero de pronto se me ocurre que "de manera elegante" debe ir en medio de una oración o antes de un punto y final; mientras que "de una manera elegante" da lugar a que siga una subordinada con "que", una coma o una conjunción. Todo esto, de forma general, porque podría haber excepciones.

A lo que me refiero, es a que no estamos ante un caso idiomático donde quedé ignorado el "una", ya que aunque muy poquito o muy muchote, la diferencia existe.


----------



## Circunflejo

S.V. said:


> Sí, Ngram también lo sugiere, con varios ejemplos.



Sí, y con otros no lo sugiere. Haga la misma comparación con horrible y rara, por ejemplo.


----------



## NinaDee

Rocko, ¿podrías darnos un ejemplo, por favor? Quizás: de una manera útil que nos ayudó a todos.


----------



## NinaDee

Circunflejo, ¿quizás depende del adjetivo?


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> Circunflejo, ¿quizás depende del adjetivo?



Creo que el asunto es más complejo. Seguramente haya diferencias regionales, usos y costumbres personales, contextos en los que por un motivo u otro se prefiera una forma en vez de la otra... También influye la evolución del lenguaje. Usando la misma herramienta que @S.V., se aprecia como con normal y con corriente había antaño más resultados con "de una manera" que con "de manera", pero hoy en día es al revés. Algo parecido pasa con peculiar, si bien, en este caso, se puede decir que ambas formas se han igualado cuando a principios de los 80 del pasado siglo "de una manera" aún daba bastantes más registros que "de manera".


----------



## Rocko!

Ambas formas quedan muy bien cuando van al final de una oración:

E_stamos de acuerdo en que resolviste la situación de una manera elegante. 
Estamos de acuerdo en que resolviste la situación de manera elegante_. 

Precediendo a una subordinada que empieza con _"que"_:

_Estamos de acuerdo en que resolviste la situación de una manera elegante que a todos nos asombró. 
Estamos de acuerdo en que resolviste la situación de manera elegante que a todos nos asombro. _

A mitad de una oración:

_Resolviste la situación de una manera elegante ante la junta directiva (es poco probable, en mi opinión)
Resolviste la situación de manera elegante ante la junta directiva (me parece que es probable escucharlo)
_
Estos ejemplos a mí me demuestran que estuve equivocado en mi comentario anterior.


----------



## S.V.

Imagino que puedes recordar, cuando no sirva el adverbio en -_mente_,  tampoco sin _una_: *lo resolviste elegantemente que nos asombró.

_De una manera horrible, de una manera rara_ también me suenan más comunes. Aunque_ de forma horrible_ gana otra vez, en Ngram.

Igual acostumbras el oído, de (una) manera rápida.


----------



## Circunflejo

S.V. said:


> Aunque_ de forma horrible_ gana otra vez, en Ngram.



No estamos hablando de forma ni de modo (donde también gana de un modo horrible) sino de manera.


----------



## S.V.

Oh, claro. Pero si sucediera con las demás podría atribuirse al tipo de adjetivo o construcción, en vez de a nuestros antojos. 

También sería _una forma_ y _un modo_, en la de Rocko que cité. Esa relativa (ese _que_...) rechaza un sustantivo escueto (sin_ un_/_el_).


----------



## Circunflejo

S.V. said:


> También sería _una forma_ y _un modo_, en la de Rocko que cité. Esa relativa (ese _que_...) rechaza un sustantivo escueto (sin_ un_).



Estamos de acuerdo. Ese ejemplo obliga a usar un (o una).


----------



## S.V.

Sí, seguramente hay más, aunque se cuenten con dos manos. _Lo haces de una manera excelente y tan admirable_.


----------



## NinaDee

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios. 



Rocko! said:


> Ambas formas quedan muy bien cuando van al final de una oración:
> 
> E_stamos de acuerdo en que resolviste la situación de una manera elegante.
> Estamos de acuerdo en que resolviste la situación de manera elegante_.
> 
> Precediendo a una subordinada que empieza con _"que"_:
> 
> _Estamos de acuerdo en que resolviste la situación de una manera elegante que a todos nos asombró.
> Estamos de acuerdo en que resolviste la situación de manera elegante que a todos nos asombro. _
> 
> A mitad de una oración:
> 
> _Resolviste la situación de una manera elegante ante la junta directiva (es poco probable, en mi opinión)
> Resolviste la situación de manera elegante ante la junta directiva (me parece que es probable escucharlo)_
> 
> Estos ejemplos a mí me demuestran que estuve equivocado en mi comentario anterior.


Esto me ayudó un montón, gracias Rocko.


----------

